# Favorite Old-School Videogame?



## Rai Toku (Jul 21, 2009)

What's your favorite old-school videogame, and why? Since I don't know much about the years games came out, let's just say any games with cartridges, excluding GBA and the NDS, and including any game before the time of cartidges.

I sort of have a three-way tie for this spot, as my three favorite games of all time were all for the SNES.
Earthbound, Chrono Trigger, and Terranigma (which very few people seem to know of...)
Earthbound is a favorite of mine for the music, general randomness, and well-thought out plot. It's not so much a game where the characters grow up, but a game in which you grow up. Add to that the fact that the final battle is unbeatable if you don't use the 'Pray' command, and Giygas is one of my favorite bosses of all time, for sheer creepiness in a children's game from the 90's. Ness... Ness... Ness... Ness... Ness... Ness... Ness... Ness... Ness... Ness... Ness... Ness... I feel... h-a-p-p-y.

Chrono Trigger... Messing with the time stream has to be a blast. Wonderful plot, many endings, and has some pretty epic music, too. Loved the new game + feature, and haven't heard of any other game of that era with it. Just one of those games where you get into it and start caring about the characters, even though you know they're pixels.

Terranigma. Plot holes abound in this game, though the battle style is unique. What I have to say redeems this game, other than its battle style, is character development. Unlike with the other games I've said, you watch Ark grow and learn his entire journey. There is a very noticeable difference between his behavior at the beginning of the game and his behavior at the end. At the beginning, he's a rambunctious youth, always causing problems and getting into trouble. At the end, he's responsible and caring, and has even helped a few others grow up. Overseeing the growth of the world isn't a bad touch, either.

As for why I started this thread... I was bored, had nothing better to do, and was slightly curious.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 21, 2009)

Earthworm Jim.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm more of a PSX guy as far as old school is concerned.

Also, I wouldn't say Terranigma is "abound" with plotholes (although I'd love to know how much time he spent unconscious between Chapter 2 and 3. Human civilization evolved a lot yet Len is only an adult lion. That was weird.)

And that whole thing about Ark is, for the most part, basic character development. 

That being said Terranigma is one of my top 5 RPG's and it's ending was one of the only games I've played where I nearly cried. 

In total, Terranigma, MGS2 (Otacon and Emma's parrot), and MGS3 (ending).

As far as PSX games go, I'd like to throw out Valkyrie Profile, another of my top 5 RPG's.

As an aside, the other 3 are Grandia II, Final Fantasy Tactics, and Final Fantasy 9.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Sonic the Hedgehog. good times :3

MGS2, FF9 are the other two i suppose, but dont match Sonics pure awesomeness!


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, and Syphon Filter 1 and 2. 3 was above-decent at best, but seemed more like a rush job.

But, yeah, As far as third person shooters go, SF had my favorite controls.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

Super Mario Bros 3

Great game, great replay value.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahaha.

NetHack.  Oregon Trail.  Galaga.  Tetris.  Sam and Max Hit the Road.  How old school do you want to get?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> How old school do you want to get?



Pong [/thread]


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 21, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> MGS2 (Otacon and Emma's parrot),


 I just loved that. It made me get all sad faec. I'm pretty sure I cried the first forty times. Lol

I have a bunch of games that I just love. Probably my favorite oldschools... Sword of the Samurai for DOS; all of the Romance Of The Three Kingdoms games, then and today; and for sure, the text-based game-ized version of James Clavell's Shogun. I LOVE that book.

PS. I'm young :O Lol


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 21, 2009)

Old school?  Good lord, there's just too many for me to list, you're asking me to go back almost 25 years of gaming to really compile a small list out of hundreds I truly love.

8-bit generation: *Blaster Master*, *Super Mario Bros. 1 & 3*, *Castlevania III: Dracula's Curse*, *Mega Man 1-3*, *Contra*, *Faxanadu*, *Crystalis*, *The Legend of Zelda*, *The Guardian Legend*...

16-bit generation: *Super Mario World*, *Yoshi's Island*, *Sonic the Hedgehog 1-3*, *Phantasy Star II & IV*, *ActRaiser*, *Chrono Trigger*, *Secret of Mana*, *SoulBlazer & Illusion of Gaia* (still need to play *Terranigma*), *Super Mario Kart*, *Zelda: A Link to the Past*, *Final Fantasy IV & VI*, *Lufia I & II*, *Star Fox*, *E.V.O.*, *Breath of Fire I & II*...

I know I'm forgetting a TON, but like I said, there's just too many great favorites to list.  D:


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 21, 2009)

Doom.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 21, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Doom.



Amazing game for its time....  <3  But what about good 'ol *Wolfenstein 3-D*?  :O


----------



## Attaman (Jul 21, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I'm more of a PSX guy as far as old school is concerned.


 Myself, I see things SNES / Genesis and older as "old school".  PSX games up until gamecube, PS2, etc I see as "last generation".  There's four generations in my mind:  Ancient (Pong and the like), Old School (NES and the like), Last-Generation (PSX, Xbox, etc), and current Gen (360 / Wii / PS3).  Computer gaming spreads out through the generations, with Last- and Old-School generations being the 'golden' age of gaming.

Thanks for reminding me of Oregon Trail.  Other old games I enjoyed were Sonic the Hedgehog 2 and Ecco the Dolphin.


----------



## Carenath (Jul 21, 2009)

Lemmings, Pang & Lotus TurboChallange 3 for the Amiga.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 21, 2009)

FelldohTheSquirrel said:


> Super Mario Bros 3
> 
> Great game, great replay value.



this
and Legend of Zelda: A Link to the past
Yoshi's Island


----------



## pheonix (Jul 21, 2009)

Super Mario Bros 1-3 and world 1 and 2, Crystalis, (the best) Mission Impossible (NES not 64) Tiger Heli, Toejam & Earl, Sonic 1-3, Rockman 1-8 and X 1-6, Secret Of Mana, Secret Of Evermore, Starfox, Contra 1-3, Claymates, and lots more.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 21, 2009)

OH SHIT

how could I forget Secret of Mana and Super Mario RPG


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 21, 2009)

Vectorman.  Hands down.  i still love that game.


----------



## Nightlinez (Jul 21, 2009)

PS1 Spyro and Crash Bandicoot games, MGS, Yoshi Story, Pokemon Yellow, Super Mario World, Sonic, and Alex the Kidd.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 21, 2009)

Doom 1 & 2, Wolfenstein 3D, and ye we have no love the Ninja Turtles 1-3 on s/nes?

Also, Super Mario Bros 2 was the best of the three nes games


----------



## Tycho (Jul 21, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Also, Super Mario Bros 2 was the best of the three nes games



WAT.

You're clearly out of your mind.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 21, 2009)

Sonic the Hedgehog.

I'll beat that game someday, I swear it.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 21, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Doom 1 & 2, Wolfenstein 3D, and ye we have no love the Ninja Turtles 1-3 on s/nes?
> 
> Also, Super Mario Bros 2 was the best of the three nes games



I personally couldn't stand the first *Turtles* game, for the difficulty was absolutely infuriating.  Hey, I was like 10 at the time.    As for the other two?  Hell yes, I totally agree.  But don't leave *Turtles in Time* in the dust!  ^^;;

I really miss the good old side-scrolling beat-em-up's of yesteryear.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 21, 2009)

Either the original Zelda, or the first Sonic game. Oh, and don't forget Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 21, 2009)

Tactics Ogre is one of my all time favourites. I mostly say it counts because, while the only way us Americans (And I think Europeans if it made it out there) got to play it was on a PSX CD, it was more or less a direct port of a Super Nintendo game that didn't make it to Japan. And I think it also had a Sega Saturn version but I don't know. 

Old school games I'd consider my favourite:
-Mario Tennis for GBC
-Super Mario World + All Stars
-Pokemon G/S/C
-Super Mario land 2
-Wario Land
-Magi Nation
-Harvest Moon
-Tetris/Tengen
-Shining Force 2
-Maniac Mansion (Since that had an NES version)
-Tactics Ogre: Knight of Lodis
-link's Awakening (Which is IMO the best one)


And I'm rather hesitant to include this one Lunar game or whatever that had some Zophar and Lucia persons fighting about Athena's power because I know it was on the Sega CD. 


The list can be made bigger.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 21, 2009)

NES:

Legend of Zelda
Zelda II
SMB
SMB 2
SMB 3
Maniac Mansion

SNES:

Zelda: LttP
Super Mario World
Sim City
Populous
Secret of Mana

Nintendo 64:

Super Mario 64
Zelda: OoT
Zelda: MM
Harvest Moon 64
Mario Kart 64
WWF Attitude
GoldenEye 007
Perfect Dark
Ogre Battle 64

Game Boy:

Metroid II: Return of Samus
Zelda: Link's Awakening

Game Boy Color:

Zelda Oracle series

Sega Genesis:

Shining Force II
Sonic the Hedgehog 2


----------



## Runefox (Jul 21, 2009)

For the *PC*, I think *Duke Nukem 3D* really defined first person shooters for me in a complete way. It went just far enough from where Doom and Wolf3D stood in terms of gameplay, but it was wrapped in a very concise and polished way. Even better was the netplay, and the humour was a refreshing change from the silent protagonists you usually have. Rise of the Triad was pretty good in that way, too. Also, *Raptor: Call of the Shadows*

NES, Final Fantasy 1 (far greater than the PSX Final Fantasies, especially in the field of immersion - You created your own characters, not the pussy-boy emococks you get in the PSX onward), Super Mario Bros 3, and the entire Mega Man series.

Sega Master System, Double Dragon, Afterburner, Choplifter, *Battle Out Run*, and Thunderblade.

SNES, Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past, *Out of This World*, Super Mario World, *Super Mario RPG*, FFVI, Seiken Densetsu 3, Rudora no Hihou (last two only ever played via emulation).

Genesis, Disney's Aladdin (awesome), Afterburner II, Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles, *Road Rash 3*

Anything beyond the 16-bit era is not "old-school". Punk kids.

Games in bold are absolutely awesome.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 21, 2009)

Teto said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog.
> 
> I'll beat that game someday, I swear it.


 
You've never beaten Sonic?  Dude, it's not that hard.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 22, 2009)

Tetris of course.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Anything beyond the 16-bit era is not "old-school". Punk kids.



Out of curiousity, who here determined 16-bit was the "limit" of old-school? Not the OP. S/he said ANY cartridge-based games. That includes the N64.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 22, 2009)

Tycho said:


> WAT.
> 
> You're clearly out of your mind.



Hell no, floating around with princess! Way better then the other two. I just liked the feel of more. 



DragonRift said:


> I personally couldn't stand the first *Turtles* game, for the difficulty was absolutely infuriating.  Hey, I was like 10 at the time.    As for the other two?  Hell yes, I totally agree.  But don't leave *Turtles in Time* in the dust!  ^^;;
> 
> I really miss the good old side-scrolling beat-em-up's of yesteryear.



TMNT in Time was the best of all, but a close second would be 1 for me. the second city made me cry as a kid : (


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> TMNT in Time was the best of all, but a close second would be 1 for me. the second city made me cry as a kid : (



I could get up to the room just before Shredder, then lose Donatello, and that was pretty much it for my interest. Once you lose him, there's almost no point in goin on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 22, 2009)

Nes:
Adventure Island II
Dragon Warrior 3 
Kirby's Adventure 
Mega Man 3 
Mega Man 6 
Whomp'Em
Palamedes 
Super Mario Bros. 2 
Super Mario Bros. 3 
Legend of Zelda

GB/C
Mega Man World IV
Mega Man World V
The Legend of Zelda Oracle Of Seasons

Gen
Sonic & Knuckles 
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
Streets of Rage 
Revenge of Shinobi 
Super Hang-On 

Snes
Dragon Quest V 
Dragon Quest III And into the Legend... 
Tales of Phantasia 
The legend of Zelda: A link to the past 
Feda The Emblem of Justice 
Kirby's Dream Land 3 

PsX
Tales of Eternia
Mega Man Legends 
Mega Man Legends 2 
Mega Man X4 

N64
Star Fox 64


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 22, 2009)

Let's see, a couple other PSX games...

Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain
Armored Core: Project Phantasma (My favorite of the 3 PSX AC games. The first was... the first. And had a lot to do. PP had far fewer missions but had the Arena. MoA, to me, was the weakest of the 3, especially with new weapons that have no use whatsoever outside of 2P battles)
Crash Team Racing
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil Survivor


----------



## Runefox (Jul 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Out of curiousity, who here determined 16-bit was the "limit" of old-school? Not the OP. S/he said ANY cartridge-based games. That includes the N64.



That's my personal limit. Anything later makes me shake my fists in mock-anger and tell you to get off my lawn, you damned kids. I mean, the N64 is only two generations old. It's very nearly like saying, "Oh, man, remember that old game Halo, the original one? That was the shit way back when, man. It's so old-school."

Let's face it, by the time the N64 rolled around, today's face of gaming had already taken shape, and the only things that have truly changed since then have been input methods, online play and graphics capacity. Before the N64/PSX, we had a much less certain landscape with heavy use of 2D rather than 3D, which incorporated different gameplay elements that are all but lost on today's games (save for downloadable games and Flash-based games). FM and wavetable synthesis (MIDI) were commonplace, digitized sound was limited to small, low quality (A)DPCM clips. You had platformers taking the place of today's first person shooters.

When you look at things today versus the N64, I think a great example along the Nintendo track would be to look at Super Smash Bros and compare between the N64 and Wii versions. There really isn't much difference in controls, general gameplay, or anything else for that matter except there is now more content, shinier graphics, and netplay. The general formula is the same. Same goes for console first person shooters - Have things really changed very much since Goldeneye made them semi-popular when it was released? The addition of a second stick to look/aim is about all I can really think of in terms of the general gameplay formula, and even then, there were control schemes that allowed for two-stick setups (holding two controllers simultaneously) and single-stick look/C-buttons move setup (my preferred). And on the Sony front, how has Final Fantasy evolved since FFVII? New content, prettier graphics, same basic gameplay formula (except for the whole FFXII ripping off .HACK bit).

...

...

Get off my damn lawn, you punk kids.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 22, 2009)

N64/PSX/Saturn was a transition point. And it's still old school. I won't deny those systems that title. I mean, after 15-ish years I think they have long since deserved the title of "old school).


And I'll stay on your lawn.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> N64/PSX/Saturn was a transition point. And it's still old school. I won't deny those systems that title. I mean, after 15-ish years I think they have long since deserved the title of "old school).
> 
> 
> And I'll stay on your lawn.


 What about the Dreamcast?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 22, 2009)

Give it a few more years, then I would call it truly old school.

Not like that would stop anyone else from calling it that now.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 22, 2009)

My limit goes for consoles that had their peaks in the 80's and 90s.

SNES genre games

Wolfenstein 3D
Link to the past
Final Fantasy 6

PSX genre games
Final fantasy 9
Tomb Raider 2-3
Legacy of Kain Blood Omen - Soul Reaver
Syphon Filter Trilogy (Later games just decreased in quality)

As well as Turok 2 Seeds of Evil for unlisted

Also to the comment about the "Golden age" of gaming. Typically I don't believe there can be a Golden Age of gaming. There have been crappy games from previous generations as well as current generations. Just because they feel nostalgic to you does not mean they are the greatest games of all time, and in the future games shall never overshadow them. I foresee in 10 years people are going to call the Ps2 and Xbox era "the Golden Age" of gaming and begin to list cliche series's like Halo as being inspirations for their careers. As much as I shudder to think about it, there are going to be guys in their 20's in 10 years who claim Oblivion as being the greatest roleplaying game of all time


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 22, 2009)

I should have included Soul Reaver earlier as well.

But as I said, I wouldn't count SF3 as my favorite because it felt so rushed and buggy... and it lacked the consistency and feel of the previous 2 games. I mean, SF1 was pretty awesome on it's on. SF2 was a smidgen less good but it made up for it with it's length, 2 player mode, actual working First person controls with the tazer, and extra difficulty with the headshots. And you can't tell me the lab escape level wasn't awesome.

SF3... they tried to stuff in too much and screwed up. I mean, the minigames are a nice idea (although I personally didn't care that much for them), but I think they should have shipped SF3 as a 2 disk game. I mean, the 2P levels are shafted compared to the ones in SF2. Hell, I don't see why some of the Minigame levels weren't 2P levels. Why are the mini game levels so large but the 2P levels rather small?

And the new weapons that were added in got so little attention outside for the most part. And were generally overpowered. Spider Scorpion was powerful, I can't say much about that T-shaped machinegun, the "X-Ray Gun" was, although very useful, is probably one of the cheapest things in the game.The MARS... who even cares about the MARS? And the Mil15 *is* the cheapest weapon I've ever seen in any game similar to Syphon Filter. The only way this would be stronger if the wonky physics were fixed so that certain explosions at a certain angle won't kill the opponent when it should. 

And I didn't like the way the CG movies were done... not to say they were badly done, but I liked the style of the older games, even if it didn't look as good. Also, the weird thing is that nothing really *happens* in SF3's CG movies. I mean, look at SF1 and SF2 videos which are at least mostly interesting to watch, and then watch SF3's movies, where most of them involve a character sitting down and talking. The most I've seen in an SF3 move was Mara shooting Hayden, but even then she looked like she didn't even care that much.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I should have included Soul Reaver earlier as well.
> 
> But as I said, I wouldn't count SF3 as my favorite because it felt so rushed and buggy...



I fully agree with your statement. SF3 was not that great compared to the previous ones. But mostly I am judging this after playing the... later games. After playing the Omega Strain I found myself actually enjoying SF3 a lot more. That sort of thing happens to you when you find out your just playing a crappy multiplayer game.

Anyway Syphon Filter is a dead franchise now. Since Sony is possibly going to pull the plug on the developer of all the games, Sony Bend. Due to the fact that Resistance Retribution, a game they developed, is apparently an exceptionally great game for the PSP. It is also one of the most pirated games on the PSP and really they didn't sell very many copies. There goes a franchise killed off due to piracy, and most likely it is not going to be the only one. Just as well the entire series went down hill since the third one and I am almost glad it's dead, though it still had some potential left over.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh well. Thank you for playing. Have a nice death.


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

Lemmings.

Conincidentally, the first and only game I ever enjoyed on a mac.

All my other favorites are newer then the 16-bit generation.

Wait, scratch that. I have the first three Sonic games on my ancient _Game.Com_. (I'm not joking, I actually own one of those things. It's on a table 6 feet away, right next to my charging PSP.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Rockman 8


 jump, jump, slide, slide.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2009)

- Star Fox. IT WAS FUCKIN' 3D!

- Super Metroid. Best side-scrolling game ever!


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 22, 2009)

im not entirely sure about "old school" but id say on the nintendo 64 super smash brothers melee.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Legacy of Kain Blood Omen - Soul Reaver





Panzermanathod said:


> Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain


VAE VICTIS!


CryoScales said:


> Typically I don't believe there can be a Golden Age of gaming.


 If you mean for games being the best, I'd agree. I was speaking in terms though of people adding to the market, creating games, starting franchises, etc.  


> I foresee in 10 years people are going to call the Ps2 and Xbox era "the Golden Age" of gaming


  Will people still say the DC was the best console and insist that it just had poor luck? 


> and begin to list cliche series's like Halo as being inspirations for their careers.


  There'll be no love for Deus Ex ):


> As much as I shudder to think about it, there are going to be guys in their 20's in 10 years who claim Oblivion as being the greatest roleplaying game of all time


  Well what do you expect?  You'll probably still be able to find copies.  It's not like they'll be able to get their hands on Planescape, Shadows of Amn, etc.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 22, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> im not entirely sure about "old school" but id say on the nintendo 64 super smash brothers melee.



Melee was on the Gamecube.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

This one cannot believe Galaga has not been mentioned yet.


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

Ohh! Ohh! Just remembered: Oregon Trail on 5.25" for my IIGS. And number munchers. (What's the difference between multiples and factors?!?)


----------



## Runefox (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> Ohh! Ohh! Just remembered: Oregon Trail on 5.25" for my IIGS. And number munchers. (What's the difference between multiples and factors?!?)



Oregon trail. >=| Yes.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 22, 2009)

Eli said:


> This one cannot believe Galaga has not been mentioned yet.



Uh, hello?



Tycho said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> NetHack.  Oregon Trail.  Galaga.  Tetris.  Sam and Max Hit the Road.  How old school do you want to get?


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Uh, hello?



Must of missed it. Sorry ^.^


----------



## Tycho (Jul 22, 2009)

Can't forget the granddaddy of the shmup, after all.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 22, 2009)

Starcraft

To me, it's an old school game. I used to play that a long time ago. I can't wait for Starcraft II. =^.^=


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Oregon trail. >=| Yes.



Haha...I remember playing that game.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 22, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> Starcraft



Starcraft isn't... that old though. It came out around the same time as the first Half Life, and unlike Half Life you can still buy it in stores (albiet it is the battlechest). With Half Life you need to have Steam and a functioning paypal account which believe it or not, not everyone has


----------



## Runefox (Jul 22, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> With Half Life you need to have Steam and a functioning paypal account which believe it or not, not everyone has



You don't need Paypal - You can use a credit card, as well. I should know, Paypal thinks I owe them money, so I buy my Steam games with my credit card.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 22, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Starcraft isn't... that old though. It came out around the same time as the first Half Life, and unlike Half Life you can still buy it in stores (albiet it is the battlechest). With Half Life you need to have Steam and a functioning paypal account which believe it or not, not everyone has



Not only that, *StarCraft* is still played heavily even to this day.  Moreso now, since part *II* is right around the corner.  Yeah, April 1998 was a while ago, but not THAT long ago.  ^^;  However, that doesn't change the fact that it was, and still is, a badass game.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Hunt the Wumpus


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 23, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Not only that, *StarCraft* is still played heavily even to this day.  Moreso now, since part *II* is right around the corner.  Yeah, April 1998 was a while ago, but not THAT long ago.  ^^;  However, that doesn't change the fact that it was, and still is, a badass game.



True dat. I heard the Koreans play Starcraft a whole lot more than any other gamers outside Korea. I'm not Korean but I still find Starcraft as an excellent game!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 23, 2009)

...

StarCraft isn't THAT good...


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I like Fire Emblem: Monsho no Nazo for the Famicom. I had to get a translation off the interwebs, but the game was definitely worth it.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 23, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> True dat. I heard the Koreans play Starcraft a whole lot more than any other gamers outside Korea. I'm not Korean but I still find Starcraft as an excellent game!



The Koreans have televised tournaments and the top gamers are literally treated like celebrities. With entertainment style TV shows that follow them



> ...
> 
> StarCraft isn't THAT good...



Tell that to a country that treats its top players better then movie stars


----------



## nobu (Jul 23, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Hunt the Wumpus



hell yeah!


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 24, 2009)

Old School huh...let me see...
Arcade:  Mario Bros. , Galaga, Dragon's Lair 1 & 2, Centapede, and Millapede

8 bit:  Dragon Warrior, Super Mario Bros. 3 (ahh, racoon tail) , Castlevania 1,2, and 3, Punchout, Metroid,  Megaman,  Legend of Zelda and Contra.

16bit:  Actraiser 2, Legend of Zelda, Contra 3, Castlevania 4,  Pocky and Rocky, Mystical Ninja, Super Metroid, Shining Force, Phantasy Star 1 and 2, Secret of Mana and Evermore, Super Punchout, Splatterhouse, Super Turrican, Starfox,  Earthworm Jim, and Streetfighter 2.

There are other, but I can't remember them all lol


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 24, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> Actraiser 2


:shock: really?


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 24, 2009)

lol  I liked it.  Sure, it was a little...hard , but I did like it.  I only beat it once tho, could never do it again.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm just surprised you'd like Actraiser 2 more than 1. But hey, if that's what you like then sure.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 24, 2009)

One was pretty good too. I did like the civilization parts.  I kinda missed it it a little in part 2.   I thought the fighting animation and music in part two was a little better.  That's just my opinion tho.


----------



## thunder_of_light (Jul 24, 2009)

Duke nukem 3d, Doom all series, sonic the hedgehog, mario all series, legend of zelda (super nintendo, n64), Rush 2049, Hydro thunder, quake 2 and 3, etc.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Super Mario RPG for SNES.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been trying to come up with a set of "rules" for calling a game "old-school".  So far I think I've decided that in the case of PC-platform games, it has to be executable from an actual DOS prompt (not a Windows command prompt).

For console, it would have to be pre-3DO, no CD drives as primary.  The Jaguar and N64 don't qualify as old school though, and the Sega CD does because it wasn't a standalone console with CDs as primary media.  No 32-bit or higher consoles, but the 32X is eligible for the same reason the Sega CD is eligible, more or less.

Can't really think of a good standard for determining various arcade games' eligibility for "old-school", though there are some obvious examples (Galaga, Asteroids, etc.)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 24, 2009)

StarFox, Chrono Trigger, and Super Mario Kart.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 24, 2009)

BOOGERMAN!


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> .  No 32-bit or higher consoles,




Fine. I'll play by your rules. I'll break them later, though.

8-Bit: Mike Tyson's Punch Out
Little Samson
Milon's Secret Castle
Bases Loaded.

That's about it really.

16:
Merc
Maximum carnage
Sub Terrania
Terranigma
Super Metroid
Super Mario RPG
Vectorman
Sonic 2
Revenge of Shinobi
Shinobi 3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I've been trying to come up with a set of "rules" for calling a game "old-school".  So far I think I've decided that in the case of PC-platform games, it has to be executable from an actual DOS prompt (not a Windows command prompt).
> 
> For console, it would have to be pre-3DO, no CD drives as primary.  The Jaguar and N64 don't qualify as old school though, and the Sega CD does because it wasn't a standalone console with CDs as primary media.  No 32-bit or higher consoles, but the 32X is eligible for the same reason the Sega CD is eligible, more or less.
> 
> Can't really think of a good standard for determining various arcade games' eligibility for "old-school", though there are some obvious examples (Galaga, Asteroids, etc.)



The OP said any catridge game is ok (except GBA and DS)...and by that definition, that includes consoles like N64...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 24, 2009)

And who am I to deny the PSX, Saturn, and N64 any props just because they're 32/64 bit systems?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> And who am I to deny the PSX, Saturn, and N64 any props just because they're 32/64 bit systems?



Because they're not old school unless you were born in '92 FFS.


----------



## Azure (Jul 24, 2009)

Mario 64. God I miss Nintendo 64.


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 26, 2009)

Secret agent gecko! Lizards + tux + lasers = win

Banjo kazooie and banjo twoie (sp?) with always be my favorite games ever. Of any gen. The game was well thought out, had brilliant levels and was accually pretty funny. The noises the called voices even fit the play style. Even the GBA one was pretty cool. However, I do not share the love with nuts and bolts. That was NOT banjo kazooie.*in denial*


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 27, 2009)

chrono trigger for sure, got me into RPGs

edit: ooo, and battletoads


----------



## Jelly (Jul 27, 2009)

1. Get Drunk.
2. SMB3 Battle Mode.
3. Kill your family.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Mario 64. God I miss Nintendo 64.



Yeah me too. You know Carlos Mencia crushed one and said "this sucked when it was new!"?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 27, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Because they're not old school unless you were born in '92 FFS.



Well I'm 22 and I consider them old school. 

N64 had a few games I liked on it. Kirby 64, Jet Force Gemini...

Actually I can't say there were too many N64 games I loved, due to how few exclusives I've played. And Mario 64, to me, isn't one of my "top" games.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> 1. Get Drunk.
> 2. SMB3 Battle Mode.
> 3. Kill your family.



Basically a clone of the original Mario Bros. game.



Eli said:


> Yeah me too. You know Carlos Mencia crushed one and said "this sucked when it was new!"?



As if the world needed more proof that Ned Holness is a gibbering idiot.


----------



## Ruko (Jul 28, 2009)

Zelda: Link to the Past


----------



## Zhael (Jul 28, 2009)

I actually liked the Addams Family game for SNES.
But Contra 1,2,3 were fun.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 28, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Amazing game for its time....  <3  But what about good 'ol *Wolfenstein 3-D*?  :O



Good game, but the engine lacked flexibility.


----------



## Nick (Jul 28, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog. good times :3


 
Sonic!!! Always my favorite. Eh, I'm more of a Tails fan, tho. I use him most through the games.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Good game, but the engine lacked flexibility.



Who cares about flexibility. The entire game revolved around shooting large groups of nazis with a giant minigun. Who needs stairs or higher ceilings?


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright, let's see here...

*Disclaimer: Almost none of these games have any nostalgic value to me, as I was born at the end of the 16-bit era... although some of the first games I ever played were on my dad's Intellivision and NES. I didn't get to play any modern games 'til I was around 8 or 9, at the beginning of the 128-bit era.*

Arcade - 
Galaga
Xevious

NES - 
The Legend of Zelda
Final Fantasy

SNES - 
Zelda III
Star Fox (and Star Fox 2, if it counts)

Gameboy - 
PokÃ©mon Blue
Zelda: Link's Awakening

N64 -
Zelda: Majora's Mask
StarFox 64
Perfect Dark
Conker's Bad Fur Day

Playstation -
Final Fantasy VII

Sega Genesis - 
Sonic the Hedgehog

PC -
Quake II


Trying to pick a single favorite out of these would be painful.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jul 29, 2009)

Starfox 64
Night into Dreams (the old one and not the god awful remake)
and System Shock 2


----------



## Archeva Hayate (Jul 29, 2009)

Megaman
Sonic
The Dude from Castlevania 2- Simon
The Chrono Trigger Cast
and many others like Star Fox's Fox McCloud


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 30, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Amazing game for its time....  <3  But what about good 'ol *Wolfenstein 3-D*?  :O


that game rocked. we found old passwords that got us to level 18 with super weapons. i justhated the labyrinth.

one of my old favs was from ninendo, Flying Dragons. me and my brother would play it so much, my sister took the cartige away from us D:


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 30, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> *Disclaimer: Almost none of these games have any nostalgic value to me, as I was born at the end of the 16-bit era... although some of the first games I ever played were on my dad's Intellivision and NES. I didn't get to play any modern games 'til I was around 8 or 9, at the beginning of the 128-bit era.*



I'm kinda in the same boat. A lot of the old 16/32 bit games I've played was done so within the past 10 years, and not when they were out.


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonic the hedgehog 3, ocarina of time, and Banjo-kazooie.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

> 128-bit era


There hasn't been a 128-bit era.



> Wolfenstein 3-D?


Believe it or not, the 3DO port of Wolf3D is amazing. I'd actually hazard to say it's better than the original DOS version, since it runs butter-smooth and has updated, high-resolution graphics. It's completely the opposite of 3DO Doom, which was borderline-unplayable (though the music was awesome).


----------



## Jelly (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Basically a clone of the original Mario Bros. game.



Thanks, Faggot. ~~~<3


----------



## Azure (Jul 30, 2009)

Neon_Infection said:


> and System Shock 2


:smugface: Oh yeah.  Dude, I gotta play that shit again.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 30, 2009)

*The Guardian Legend (NES)* - Overhead Zelda 1-style shooter, with overhead scrolling spaceship stages, set on an alien planet, with a transformer chick as the main character. Good graphics (for NES), good sound, good controls, and just overall damned fun.

*Blaster Master (NES)* - You drive a tank. The tank jumps. If you find and beat hidden bosses in the labyrinth of the game world, the tank gets to do other special things, like hover, swim, and drive up walls and across ceilings. Another good music / good NES graphics / good gameplay.

*Lifeforce (NES) - *Gradius sequel, but inside a giant dragon. Difficult / good music / good NES graphics / good gameplay.

*Super C (NES) *- Contra sequel. Like Gradius, but on foot, as a commando. Difficult / good music / good NES graphics / good gameplay.

*Super Metroid (SNES)* - Widely called the best SNES game fucking EVER. Good gameplay. Good graphics. Good music. High replayability through trying to collect 100% of the game's hidden powerups, and through the three different completion-time based endings. (the quicker you beat it, the better the ending) People seem to love this game for speedruns.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Super Metroid (SNES)* - _Widely called the best SNES game fucking EVER._ Good gameplay. Good graphics. Good music. High replayability through trying to collect 100% of the game's hidden powerups, and through the three different completion-time based endings. (the quicker you beat it, the better the ending) People seem to love this game for speedruns.


 What?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?



What's with you? That was explained pretty well. I don't particularly agree with the title of best SNES game ever (that's not really possible to determine; Genres are too different to compare), it's widely regarded as _one of_ the best SNES games, and it did have all of those features.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?


And no, that's not a personal bias.
Many, MANY people think this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> What's with you? That was explained pretty well. I don't particularly agree with the title of best SNES game ever (that's not really possible to determine; Genres are too different to compare), it's widely regarded as _one of_ the best SNES games, and it did have all of those features.


 Same, I really don't think it's "THE BEST SNES GAME EVER."


Vaelarsa said:


> And no, that's not a personal bias.
> Many, MANY people think this.


 Tell me a new one.


----------



## Conte (Jul 31, 2009)

When I was a kid - and when I say kid, I mean six years old - I used to play *Road Rash* extensively.

It made me happy to hit other people with baseball bats and run over old ladies.  It was also amusing to crash in that game.  Cause, as we all know, if you hit a car and you're riding a motorcycle - you're bound to fall off.  But no, in Road Rash you didn't just fall out.  You rocketed into the atmosphere - only to have to walk a good ten miles to get back to your bike.  Cause, ya know, after a fall like that, you obviously aren't very hurt.   

I used to play that and *The 7th Guest*.  But nobody remembers that game.  That's likely for the better.


----------

